# Heizleistung berechnen



## Kojote (26 Januar 2006)

HI  

Wie rechne ich folgendes aus?
Ein Kessel mit 800 Litern (Wasser) soll mit 36KW Wärmeleistung
aufgeheizt werden. Von 15°C auf 80°C. 
Wie lange dauert der Aufheizvorgang?

Hab schon Gegoogelt.....ohne erfolg :? 

Ich weiss das das ausrechnen extrem leicht ist - aber ohne Formel  


Wenn jemand die Formel noch kennt....

Vielen Dank


----------



## PeterEF (26 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

so einfach ist das nicht.

Erstmal: Q = m * c * dT

Q: benötigte Wärmemenge
m: ca. 800kg (1kg Wasser == 1 l)
c: spezif.Wärmekapzität von Wasser == 4190 J/kg
dT: 80°C - 15°C = 65K

Dann haben wir Q - das ist die Energiemenge, die Du einbreingen müßtest, wenn der Behälter optimal isoliert ist, um das Wasser auf 80°C zu heizen.

Mit Q und der Leistung 36 kW hast Du die benötigte Zeit: 1 J == 1 Ws

Aber nun: wie warm ist die Umgebung? Wie ist der Behälter isoliert (K-Faktor)? Wie groß ist die Oberfläche? Je wärmer es nämlich drinnen wird, desto mehr Energie fließt aus dem Behälter und heizt die Umgebung (jedenfalls solange diese kälter ist)- Du mußt also je nach der Güte der Isolation viel mehr Energie einbringen als oben berechnet!

Viel Spaß, Peter


----------



## Kojote (26 Januar 2006)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Habs auch gerade in einem alten Tabellenbuch gefunden  

Es kommt nicht auf eine genaue Zeit an - ein etwa wert reicht mir.

Habs fertig


Vielen Dank


----------

